# Hoof falling off at coronary band!**



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You need a Vet out, you needed one out a long time ago.


----------



## Ashleyhanna26 (Apr 9, 2014)

I never said we didn't have a vet out. 
She has been here and is on stand by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleyhanna26 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm only wondering if anyone has been through this before and what the outcome was .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

A few years back,my sweet little QH cut the back of her hoof. We treated it , the vet sewed it together , she was bandaged and it healed well. However, there was a spot on the coronary band that never healed. We kept working on it, but one day, her entire hoof fell off, like a shell, leaving nothing to protect the inside laminia, etc.
She was euthanized that same day.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I know of a couple of cases were horse has had severe damage to hoof & have recovered after months extensive care.Never to riding soundness but surprised the vets that they recovered as much as they did,many owners would have put horse down:-(. Not knowing the severity & what's involved there is no way to predict outcome.By your description, This sounds like something the vet should be consulted on & something you should be prepared to be diligent in months of care if you are hoping for any success in outcome.:-(


----------



## Ashleyhanna26 (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh no that's awful  well that's what happen is her hoof did fall off like a shell , a friend found it in the pasture . There is still some left and her frog but it's now starting to come off as well .

Thanks for replying and I'm sorry for the loss of your QH .. It's such a terrible thing to happen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

Google Step Ahead farm! They have the experience to be able to help you with the hoof sloughing. But be warned the pic's that they have posted are of a very graphic nature. I believe that they do phone consultations for a small fee. I would try to link to the website but unsure of how to link.


----------



## Ashleyhanna26 (Apr 9, 2014)

Paintedpastures-

My mare is only a pet anyways as she broke her pelvis last summer messing around with another one of our mares. She healed well but we knew that she was no longer rideable. She's been through a lot she's one tough cookie. Our vet came the day it happened prepared to put her down but when she saw it she had never seen anything like it before because it was so clean and did not fall off from the coronary band. She gave us antibiotics and we have also been giving her bute to fight any infections and for any pain. We realize that it will be a lot or work to help her recover but I'm willing to do that I just don't want her to be miserable and In pain. If it does fall off ( which but the looks of it it will) I'm going to clean it and then see what the vet has to say .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleyhanna26 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thankyou jayknee I will check that out and 
I'm sure I can stomach the pics seeing as her foot isn't a pretty sight .

Much appreciated 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleyhanna26 (Apr 9, 2014)

Case 182 is exactly what is happening to her 
So it can heal but that looks just cruel to me.. Not much of a life.. That's so so much for telling me about that site
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

This horse ripped his entire hoof off on the fence while kicking. he survived.
Start at 8 min mark.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am sure there is the odd horse that survives a hoof sloughing off, but it is really is a death sentence for a horse unfortunately.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

AHHHHH!!!! Kiger you beat me to it... I was going to say why has no one posted Chuck Taylor yet!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As Ware said, there is the _occasional _success story, but generally speaking, an injury like that is a death sentence.

Not only do you have to worry about the injured leg, but where you also run into problems is most horses will develop laminitis in the opposing leg (like Barbaro) from having all their weight on it.

Personally, I cannot fathom putting a horse I loved through months and months of agonizing treatment and constant pain for something with a _very_ questionable outcome anyway. I'm not even going to go into the thousands of dollars of vet bills that would result.

If it was me, as tough as that decision is to make, I would likely give her a last meal of all her favorites and then have the vet end her pain.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

OP I am not saying this is going to happen to your horse and I am not trying to be a downer but I think smrobs is right on this one...

I had a client who had a mare that got her leg stuck in a sliding stall door. The entire hoof was pulled clean off, like chuck's in the video above. I told her to put the horse down, the vets told her the same. She said the horse was too special to put down and by golly somehow she doctored that horse through it... it was one of the most horrific recoveries you can imagine and to top it all off the horse was still lame and in pain once the hoof was regrown. Once the horse was "all better" I still thought the poor thing should be PTS but the owner wouldn't hear it and she kept the poor thing limping around. 

Its a pretty personal choice but if your horse does end up loosing the hoof you are in for a long road ahead and some really tough decisions.

I am sorry that you have to go through this, its too soon to know if she is going to loose the hoof yet though so wait and see. Good luck, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

I owned a mare who was out loose in a pasture and ran through a cattle guard, tearing off more then half of her hoof. She was a yearling, perhaps a bit younger then that when it happened. We did not own her at the time but have been led to believe that she was not treated by a vet, somewhat doctored and turned out to pasture for a year to see if she would heal. 
Now, we got her as a two year old knowing she wasn't sound, wasn't likely to be either but she was nice looking with a great personality and my mom fell in love with her. We have her extensive farrier work and put her on a carefull feeding program with supplements but she was never right from the time we bought her.
She had numerous vet visits and numerous X-rays and come to find out her front legs and grown deformed to compensate for the injury. Her canon bones crew crooked and she was bench needed. She had horrible side bones and because of all this caused her to stress founder. Which caused laminitis, all this at the age of 7. 
Now this mare did live a good life, she was pasture sound but never right, always walked very stiff almost but not limpy until she got older and began having more and more bad days.
As her laminitis progressed and her coffin bone continued to rotate we knew she wouldn't be around for much longer. At around 9 her coffin bone became stationary, though he 'wrongness' was even more pronounced. We were urged to keep her alive by a vet, though she was always on some kind of painkillers after this. She ended up living until she was 12 when she slipped on a sheet of ice and we believe her coffin bone completely broke through. She was immediately put down, febraury of this year. 
Now, I believe this mare only did as well as she did because of the age in which the injury happened. Her legs and hooves were still developing and allowed her body to compensate for the injury. The supplements we gave her we now swear by and think it took a part in prolonging her life too. For your horse, and after witnessing my girls bad days, I'd put her down. I watched Chuck Taylor's story and the way he walked was horrifying. There is absolutely no reason to keep and horse in pain alive for your own enjoyment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If she will never be pain free i would let her go. IF you can stop the hoof from falling off or hold it on until new growth starts I would give it a shot. But it comes down to a quality of life. Idk is chuck is/was ever right. If he can/did pull through and can line pain free then good, but if not then its not fair to him. 

Jingles your way!


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Queeny:
Thanks for the film, touching.
Wise too use it in an effort in giving hope to those in trying too save theirs???
We never know untill the day we ourselfs are confronted by the hard choices.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I have not (thankfully) experienced this myself, but have heard of more than a few cases of horses who recovered after ripping off the hoof capsule, or it sloughing off. So I think it's well worth considering it, if it's within your means.

BUT I also believe 'quality over quantity' needs to be seriously considered, AND whether you can keep the horse reasonably comfortable & happy during the initial(could be many months) intensive care. Even if you can 'rehab' the horse, is it really fair if months or more of suffering is unavoidable?


----------

